
Can Nicotine Be Good for You? - el_benhameen
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/06/opinion/sunday/can-nicotine-be-good-for-you.html?_r=0
======
timonoko
Nicotine gum causes nicotine allergy after couple of years. Thereafter mouth
ulcers from gum, persistent coughing from smoking and skin rash from nicotine
patches. Nothing else to do but stop using altogether.

Hopefully in heaven you can choose between 57 virgins and whiskey and cigars.

